# MUST WATCH! What can happen at an agility trial (video)



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hey, it's not me either! Make sure you watch to the very end!!!! :wild:


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Love it! BC's they're always thinking LOL


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I could hardly get past how FAST that dog was, and loved the ending LOL!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Castlemaid said:


> Well, I could hardly get past how FAST that dog was


Geez! You and me both!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

:rofl: "well _someone_ should be holding his leash!"


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I love it that dog was awesome!!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Love it!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, wasn't expecting that, too funny!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cute, thanks for sharing!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Lovered it!!


----------



## mriedel (Apr 18, 2011)

haha soooo fast! hilarious!!


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

Ha! Ha!

"You ain't goin' nowhere buddy!"


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Great video, I would die for a lead out like that.


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

This is one of my all-time favorite dog agility videos. Too funny!


----------



## irongrl (May 24, 2010)

That was awesome! Thanks!


----------

